# Why lathes have reverse



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Our April Fools Joke Video We Posted: Why Lathes Have Reverse Switches - YouTube


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Would be nice to have a reverse on my router, sure would have saved a lot of money on wood when I first started out.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

where is the reverse switch on life?


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great function to have. Just ordered some parts from JET to add reverse to my Mini lathe.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Too funny


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

In a perfect world would it not be fantastic. Great AF joke.

Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Chris Curl said:


> where is the reverse switch on life?


If only I knew Chris.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Good clean funny LOL


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know much about lathes but wouldn't reverse be a good feature for left handed users? Also, I suspect that the feature would be a good one for use in the southern hemisphere, just wondering.

Jerr


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

My lathe does not have reverse so its going on Crags List. I'm getting a lathe with reverse.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cannot wait for the release of the table saw with reverse......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm with you on that one James. The saying "measure twice cut once" simply isn't true, I've often measured thrice and still cut short!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I don't know much about lathes but wouldn't reverse be a good feature for left handed users? Also, I suspect that the feature would be a good one for use in the southern hemisphere, just wondering.
> 
> Jerr


Save that one for next years April 1st. Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Save that one for next years April 1st. Jerry



Harry,
The joke is on me, really, I wrote what I did, before watching the Video. I don't know anything about lathes from actually using one. This gross ignorance is what caused me to write what I did. After seeing the video I sure did get a good chuckle, both out the content of the video and my own mis-understanding. 

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, I was deadly serious, it would make a great April 1st. joke, put it in your diary.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

harrysin said:


> I'm with you on that one James. The saying "measure twice cut once" simply isn't true, I've often measured thrice and still cut short!


Yes, but it's only short on one end... the other end fits just fine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now you tell me Brian, all that wood that I've scrapped unnecessarily!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Jerry, I was deadly serious, it would make a great April 1st. joke, put it in your diary.


Harry, alright, I will. Jerry


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Harry cut from the wrong end ?? that will do it


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll try that Del. when I get back into the shed!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

BrianS said:


> Yes, but it's only short on one end... the other end fits just fine.


Harry, were you able to determine which end was to short?

Jerry


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

My old saying was, "measure 3 times cut twice and still to short." Never have figured out how to reverse that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With me Bernie I think that it is an age thing, that didn't use to happen in my furniture making days.
Jerry, now that I know about this I'll check it out next time.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> With me Bernie I think that it is an age thing, that didn't use to happen in my furniture making days.
> Jerry, now that I know about this I'll check it out next time.



Harry,
It seems to me that knowing which end is short must be determined before you can set up before re-cutting, but I don't know for sure how to tell which end is the short end. There must be some mathematical formula to make this determination, don't you suppose?

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do please let me know Jerry when you have figured out the formula!


----------

